# Severalls Asylum, Essex - May 2012



## a_little_feisty (May 13, 2012)

This was a visit that almost didn't happen - with a strict schedule to keep, which began with a 1:30am alarm call, car trouble en-route and then a minor issue with the first access point, so it was with huge relief that we finally found ourselves inside.

This place had been near the top of my list for a very long time and it was everything I hoped it would be and so much more. It's so true when everyone says that unless you've been in you really can't even begin to get an idea of the sheer size of the place, or how easy it is to get lost in the huge maze of corridors.

Despite the place being largely bare it still retains much character and an atmosphere of eerie calm. I found it to be beautiful on so many levels - the long sweeping corridors that went on forever, the high ceilings and tall windows that flooded the rooms with light and the peely paint that set the scene in every room. I fell in love with the place as soon as we made it through the perimeter and were greeted by the view of the huge complex of buildings. 

We managed 5 hours inside in total before being discovered by a very pleasant secca, who then escorted us for almost a mile until we were outside the perimeter. This in itself proved interesting as it gave us ample opportunity to ask all kinds of questions. The 5 hours were not enough and I know there is still much more to see.

Explored in the company of Priority 7, Covert Urbex and Urbanekul. There is a lot to be said about the company you keep on an explore and as ever this was calm and relaxed but great fun and not without its comedy moments 

The history has been well documented so I won't waste any more time with text and will press on with the photographs. Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I enjoyed taking them.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





#19





#20





#21





#22





#23





#24







Thanks for looking


----------



## inceptionwave (May 13, 2012)

Wow what an awesome place! thanks for the report and pictures, love no. 2, 5, 9, 13, 15, 18 and 21! Great pictures there. Fantastic!


----------



## Maddie220790 (May 13, 2012)

Whoa! AMAZING photographs! Probably one of the best sets I have seen! Would absolutely love to get down there to take a look and hopefully get some photos as beautiful as these!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 13, 2012)

Very nice shots there mate, I agree 5 hours isn't enough! We spent 7 in there and still didn't do quite a few bits of it


----------



## Mars Lander (May 13, 2012)

Great photography skillage and awesome subject matter, I just asked on another posting is it still worth a mooch , this report easily answers that.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 13, 2012)

Nice work was a great day and Covert looked so pale when secca walked in


----------



## a_little_feisty (May 13, 2012)

Thanks folks for the great comments on the photos . . . this was the first explore I shot fully on manual, as I still haven't quite mastered how to use my camera properly yet  . . . I was worried that in such an epic place it may not have been exactly the right point to take that chance . . . but nothing ventured nothing gained 

It was a fantastic explore - probably my favourite one ever . . . and definitely worth getting up at 1:30am on a Sunday morning for!


----------



## a_little_feisty (May 13, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice work was a great day and Covert looked so pale when secca walked in



Bless him . . . I think I would have jumped out of my skin . . . we had a good stint though but as soon as we heard the voices it was obvious it was game over . . . a revisit is required, especially as the teletubby suits did not get an airing


----------



## nelly (May 13, 2012)

Absolutley brilliant stuff!!!

This is such a beautiful shot............



a_little_feisty said:


>


----------



## KingRat (May 13, 2012)

Blimey, this makes me feel old. Oh, wait, it was only 4 years ago.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 14, 2012)

Great pics, cant wait to see this place for myself


----------

